# tragedy hits og rider



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

For the people who havent heard tony parker and martha were in a bad boating accident over the weekend up north their little girl was killed and tony is in pretty bad shape, martha is not hurt to bad some stitches and broken ribs well pull through fine from injuries but not to good about loosing her daughter.
Havent heard all details yet if anyone heres let us know


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 8 2006, 05:51 AM~5735875
> *For the people who havent heard tony parker and martha were in a bad boating accident over the weekend up north their little girl was killed and tony is in pretty bad shape, martha is not hurt to bad some stitches and broken ribs well pull through fine from injuries but not to good about loosing her daughter.
> Havent heard all details yet if anyone heres let us know
> *


my prayers go out 2 them i no how it feels 2 lose a son may god bless them :angel:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

my prayers go to them :angel:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Sad thing to hear. All our prayers go out.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

we will keep them in our thoughts and prayers
:angel:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

wow prayers go out to them


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear of their loss.Our prayers go out to them and their families.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, I just saw Tony. I'll try and find out more. 

This hits home. I hope he'll pull through.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is awful and hits close to home. I lost a 7 year old niece in a boating accident many years ago. Hearing this brings back some very sad memories. My prayers go out to Tony his wife and his family..


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn thats fucked up.. they where just recovering from there last accident... fuck my god bless the little ones soul


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

that has to be thee hardest thing for a mother and father. i couldnt imagine............

prayers for a recovery, and we hope martha has the streingth to keep going............


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

he was just bragging about his new boat the other day kinda makes u sit back and think, i hope it wasn't alchohol related that would make it even harder


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

OMG I cant believe that!

This is a tragic blow to the lowrider community :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

OH MAN  THATS SOME SAD SHIT TO HEAR 

TONY & MARTHA HANG IN THERE, STAY UP, NEED ANYTHING CALL ME


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

God damn man, this sucks.

Tony is good people.

My prayers go out to them. My saxaphone player just lost his mom to cancer.

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That sucks. God Bless. :angel:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh my god that is truely horrible. tony and martha have always been really good to me and its sad to hear this. our prayers go out to you guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

May she rest in peace and I hope both recuperate quickly. My condolences go out to them both.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh man I'm sorry to hear about this. Hope they pull through.


----------



## Lodown (Jun 12, 2002)

This is truely heartbreaking news. Sorry for ther lose an I hope Tony pulss thu ok an Martha stay strong. The loard test us evrydat, he would never put us in one that we would fair. Your in my prays, an God bless you guys an ya little angle.


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

my prayers to them and i hope they pull thru! R.I.P to the little one :angel:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 8 2006, 05:51 AM~5735875
> *For the people who havent heard tony parker and martha were in a bad boating accident over the weekend up north their little girl was killed and tony is in pretty bad shape, martha is not hurt to bad some stitches and broken ribs well pull through fine from injuries but not to good about loosing her daughter.
> Havent heard all details yet if anyone heres let us know
> *


damn thats some fucked up shit.. may she rest in peace and prayers go out to tony and martha


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

DAMNNN SORRY TO HEAR THIS, TONY MARTHA HANG IN THERE. MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Man very sorry to hear something like this. hope they pull through and god rest there daughters soul :angel:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 8 2006, 07:51 AM~5735875
> *For the people who havent heard tony parker and martha were in a bad boating accident over the weekend up north their little girl was killed and tony is in pretty bad shape, martha is not hurt to bad some stitches and broken ribs well pull through fine from injuries but not to good about loosing her daughter.
> Havent heard all details yet if anyone heres let us know
> *


Wow...Sorry to hear that. Didnt he have a terrible car accident a year ago? Talk about some unfortunate luck.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

may peace and positivity reign throughout this unimaginable time


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

this just sent chills down my spine, my prayers go out to you all :angel:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

I COULD NOT EVEN IMAGINE HOW IT WOULD FEEL TO LOSE ONE OF MY KIDS  MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO TONY & HIS FAMILY :angel: MAY GOD BLESS YOU THROUGH YOUR TIME IN NEED.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

prayers go out th the fam rip


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

the parker family will be in our prayers


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THEM AND MAY GOD BE WITH THEM :angel:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, hope tony pulls threw and martha stays strong, you guys have allor of support from the Lowrider community, our prayers are with you and your families.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

In our prayers Martha, she's in God's hand now.

Brandon


----------



## DirtyBird Rider (Apr 1, 2004)

prayers to the fam and rip to the little girl


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

dont know who they are but i prey for them and wish them the best and a speedy recovery from this accident. :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## careditor (Oct 28, 2005)

I've known Tony and Martha for many years. God Bless them. Does anybody know when the funeral is? And where?

Nathan


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

so sorry to hear, rip to their daughter :angel:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

i dont know tony and martha but nomatter what its still sad to hear that a child at a young age as been sent to heaven.....i pray for a speedy recovery and ALL of us at SWITCH C.C. hold them in our prayers


Mike


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Tony and Martha have always been great people. Just seen them at the SD show. I'm really sorry to hear about their accident and their daughter. It just seems like yesturday that he was in that auto accident and now this. I'll keep them and their family in my prayers.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:tears: that breaks my heart


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

May she rest in peace. It is always a huge tragedy when a parent is forced to bury their child. My prayers are with you.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm bro that sucks god beless all of them :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

May God bless Tony, Martha and their daughters' soul.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our prayers go out to the family!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angel: REST IN ETERNAL PEACE :angel:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:angel: 

rip martha and tonys lil angel..


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO TONY PARKER AND MARTHA...STAY STRONG...MY CONDOLENCES TO THE BOTH OF YOU... :angel:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Jul 8 2006, 02:30 PM~5736783
> *this just sent chills down my spine, my prayers go out to you all :angel:
> *


I got that same feeling. This is very bad, words cant really describe that kind of loss.

:tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WOW...
Sorry to hear this. RIP to their daughter and Condolences to Tony and Martha. 

They are real good friends with RO and very good friends of mine. Being a Father, I could relate to how much agony the couple must be going through right now....HANG IN THERE AND BE STRONG! God Bless!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

damn i couldn't imagine losing my child 

my prayers are with them


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news, my prayers go out to the family. :angel:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

parents shouldnt have to bury their children. my sincerest well wishes in a situation where nothing very helpful can be said.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

damn this is real sad! i hope they recover and may their daughter rest in paradise :angel:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

prayers go out


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*HOW ABOUT A FUND RAISER....CAR WASH OR A SHOW? ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH TONY?*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I SPOKE TO TONY PARKER A FEW TIMES TODAY......HE IS IN VERY MUCH PAIN,AND WANTS EVERY ONE TO KNOW THE FUNERAL IS NEXT SATURDAY IN SAN FERNANDO VALLEY,,,,,,,,,,,,,MY HEART GOES OUT TO YOU AND MARTHA IN THIS TIME OF PAIN,MAY YOUR BABY REST IN PEACE,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOD BLESS BROTHER


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MAYBE WE CAN GET A LITTLE COLLECTION GOING FOR TONY AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 8 2006, 11:34 PM~5739902
> *MAYBE WE CAN GET A LITTLE COLLECTION GOING FOR TONY AND HIS FAMILY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 9 2006, 12:34 AM~5739902
> *MAYBE WE CAN GET A LITTLE COLLECTION GOING FOR TONY AND HIS FAMILY
> *


good idea


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

Tony and Martha have always been good people to me and mine, Me and my families prayers are with them.

You can read Tony's words at FRESNOBEE.COM The accident happened monday


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SO SAD, SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT. THAT OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THEM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sfvcruiser_@Jul 8 2006, 11:48 PM~5739933
> *Tony and Martha have always been good people to me and mine, Me and my families prayers are with them.
> 
> You can read Tony's words at FRESNOBEE.COM The accident happened monday
> *


http://fresnobee.com/local/story/12425180p-13147652c.html


----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)

:angel: may your daughter rest in peace and may you have the strength to move forward my prayers are with you and your family stay stong tony & martha your friend john :angel:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a daughter and i could not imagine losing her in such a tragic way. I send my condolences to the family and may god give them the strength to continue even though they are in question of him at this moment. She is in the arms of the angels now and she will always be in our hearts. :angel:


----------



## genuine (Mar 24, 2006)

nothing anyone can say can make it better but just know she is in a better place and u will be togther soon. much love to all your family but damn I just wish you all the best, and love from Genuine car club and everyone who has lost a love one. May she rest in peace.sorry for the lost. I know she will be in heaven waiting for you like I have someone waiting for me. You have an angel looking out for you know!!!!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Thats realy bad news, I met Tony at the SuperShow 2 years ago, good bloke. Rest in Peace to your daughter, stay strong Tony and Martha.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

GOD BLESS THERE FAMILY. RIP TO THERE DAUGHTER


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Tony and martha im soo sorry for your loss and may god bless your daughter and keep her in his everlasting arms ,Shes an angel with her wings now.Im praying for you Tony and Martha the lowrider community loves you and is here to support you 


Love Benny


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn thats sad to hear, Keep your heads up Martha and Tony....... :angel:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HOW SAD THIS HAPPENED... I JUST SAW TONY AND MARTHA AT THE SD LOWRIDER SHOW A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO...THEY ARE GOOD DOWN TO EARTH PEOPLE...MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THEM AND THIER FAMILIES...CONDOLENCES FROM THE UNIQUE LADIES AND THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO CAR CLUBS...R.I.P TO THIER LITTLE ANGEL CRYSTAL...


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

this morning i went to visit tony at the hospital hes doing better but his heart is broken ,i cant imagine how he feels losing his baby girl crystal i just hope tony and martha pull through this tragety, its too bad they lost their princess ,but god gained a beautiful little angel. may god bless their family


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Our prayers go out to Tony and Martha...Crystal is resting with God now. :angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

WOW.... this is so sad.... my heart goes out to them.
i feel so sad for the lost of their little princess.....parents are not suppose to bury their children... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
i hope tony and Martha can continue .....


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

im so sorry to hear that, ill definitely keep tony, martha and crystal in my prayers... God bless crystal i know shes in heaven


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

our prayers go out 2 tony an martha :angel: :angel: RIP there daughter crystal....god bless 2 da family...............from da PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C.


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 9 2006, 12:34 AM~5739902
> *MAYBE WE CAN GET A LITTLE COLLECTION GOING FOR TONY AND HIS FAMILY
> *


MAYBE WE SHOULD ALL BE THERE FOR THEM NEXT SUNDAY. I'M SURE IF YOU ARE ALL AS DEDICATED TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY, TONY AND MARTHA WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT ANY OF US CAN OFFER?

MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY .
RANDY AND KIM


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Jul 9 2006, 09:24 PM~5744177
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD ALL BE THERE FOR THEM NEXT SUNDAY.  I'M SURE IF YOU ARE ALL AS DEDICATED TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY,  TONY AND MARTHA WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT ANY OF US CAN OFFER?
> 
> MY DEEPEST CONDOLENSES TO THE FAMILY .
> ...



Keep us posted on location and time........


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm really sorry to hear this news! Tony is a really cool guy


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

My prayers go to them both and for the little girl I hope she is in a better place now god help them


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ARE PRAYERS GO OUT TO MARTHA AND TONY ON THIS TRAGIC ACCIDENT B :angel: :angel:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

my thoughts and prayers go to them


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*OUR PRAYERS GO TO YOUR FAMILY KEEP UP TONY FROM ME BIG ROB AND THE L.A's FINEST CC FAMILY RIP TO YOUR DAUGHTER BIG HOMIE*_


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

*TONY WANTS EVERYONE TO KNOW SERVICES WILL BE THIS COMING SATURDAY ,JULY 15 ,2006 IN SAN FERNANDO MISSION MORTUARY,,,,,,,,,,,,AND WANTS TO INVITE ALL FRIENDS FROM THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SEND MY PRAYERS N RESPECT FROM ME AND MY FAMILY AND CAR CLUB-------------------DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

my prayers go out to them and their family,


my condolenses on their loss....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY !


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Prayers to Tony,Martha and all their family.
May his Little girl be in a better place.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 8 2006, 01:02 PM~5736899
> *OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THEM AND MAY GOD BE WITH THEM :angel:
> *


YEAH MY PRAYERS ARE WITH HER AND THE FAMILY HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON !!

MAY GOD KEEP HER SOUL ON HIS HAND AND WATCHES OVER THE FAMILY !!

" GOODTIMES " WITCHES THE BEST TO ALL THE FAMILY !!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

prayers go out to all the family


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:angel: tony and martha sorry about your baby girl she is with the angels all of us send our prayers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

We are sad to hear about this tragedy. Our prayers go out to you.

PHOENIX RIDERZ.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

WORDS ARE NOT SUFFICE TO SAY THAT i'M SO SORRY FOR THE TRAGIC LOSS OF YOUR PRECIOUS DAUGHTER CRYSTAL. MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS WITH MARTHA & TONY, AND THE REST OF THEIR FAMILY. MAY YOU FIND THE STRENGTH, AND COURAGE TO PULL THROUGH.


----------



## bIgCfromdabIgM (Jan 12, 2006)

MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH TONY PARKER, MARTHA, HIS BELOVED DAUGHTER MAY SHE REST IN PEACE, AND THE REST OF THEIR FAMILY,
FROM THE
MAJESTICS SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER
 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

I'M VERY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THIS , YOU & YOUR DAUGHTER ARE IN 
MY PRAYERS . I WISH THERE WAS MORE I COULD SAY TO COMFORT YOU ,
BUT I WOULDN'T KNOW WERE TO START . THE LOSS OF A LOVED 1 IS 
A VERY HARD THING TO DEAL WITH , BE STRONG & RECOVER & AS I SAID 
YOUR BABY GIRL IS IN MINE & MY FAMILY'S PRAYERS .


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

I think I speak for all of my TECHNIQUES Family when I say to Tony and Martha, Our Thoughts and Prayers are with you at this time . We are deeply sorry for your loss. May God Bless You in your time of need.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

this is the worst thing it could happen to a family, to loose a child. WESTSIDE c.c  our prayers goes out to you guys,get well soon and god bless you guys


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

OURLIFE C C send our thoughts and prayers.........


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

may she rip shes in a better place now...
hope everything works out well for the living... having to face charges and having to go thru this has to be hard. gotta keep on moving...


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THEM :angel:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 9 2006, 12:56 AM~5739956
> *http://fresnobee.com/local/story/12425180p-13147652c.html
> *



First of all, god bless your family and your beloved daughter. 

That article almost made me sick to my stomach and I'm still in disbelief how the public officials are quick to point the finger at somebody else, even when the family is trying to mourn


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I heard about the tragedy this weekend from Trino from New Style on Saturday. It's hard to believe that his daughter could be taken at such a young age and myself having three children hits "very" close to home. I don't know what I would do.... but I hope that with support from family and the "lowriding" family, Tony and Martha can get through this difficult time.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

this shit is horrible! Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

damn


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Our prayers are with them!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

God bless there daughter and lord bless Tony and Martha thru this horrific moment there going thru.
May god be with you guys and your families 

Much love from the carnales of -SOLITOS CAR CLUB :angel:


----------



## Lo-Low Jimmy (Jul 11, 2006)

To Tony and Martha, we are very sorry to hear about this awful tragedy, only God will get you through this. May your precious daughter rest in heavenly peace. Your in our prayers.  
Much Condolences, Lo-Lows C.C. :


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TONY AND MARTHA ARE IN MY PRAYERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

GOD BLESS TONY AND MARTHA AND MAY CRYSTAL REST IN PEACE....I HAVE BEEN CLOSE TO TONY AND MARTHA HUST LIKE A LOT OF US HAVE OVER THE PAST FEW YEARS...THEY TRUELY ARE GOOD PEOPLE...HE WAS AT MILLERTON LAKE IN FRESNO...15 MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE...HE JUST BOUGHT THE BOAT AND CALLED ME A FEW TIMES OVER THE WEEKEND TO TAKE MY FAMILY UP THERE....DAMN...DAMN...DAMN.....I KNOW HE APPRECIATES THE CONDOLENCES....



MARK


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

I JUST GOT OFF OF THE PHONE WITH TONY.....HE IS GOING TO NEED ALL OF THE SUPPORT WE CAN GIVE HIM....HE IS ON HIS WAY HOME NOW. HIS MOTHER PICKED HIM UP THIS MORNING IN FRESNO....MARTHA IS STILL HERE.....ANYONE WHO KNOWS WHERE HE LIVES, STOP BY AND SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR HIM...HE IS BUSTED UP REAL BAD.


MARK


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Jul 11 2006, 11:28 AM~5753054
> *I JUST GOT OFF OF THE PHONE WITH TONY.....HE IS GOING TO NEED ALL OF THE SUPPORT WE CAN GIVE HIM....HE IS ON HIS WAY HOME NOW.  HIS MOTHER PICKED HIM UP THIS MORNING IN FRESNO....MARTHA IS STILL HERE.....ANYONE WHO KNOWS WHERE HE LIVES, STOP BY AND SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR HIM...HE IS BUSTED UP REAL BAD.
> MARK
> *


CAN YOU FIND OUT THE TIME OF THE SERVICE AND MAYBE A MAP FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW WHERE SAN FERNANDO MISSION MORTUARY IS? IS IT IN THE CEMETARY AREA OR AWAY FROM THERE?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sorry to hear that may god bless there family and make thm strong in a time of need


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

Condolences to Tony and Martha in regards to the loss of thier little angel. :angel: Our prayer and thought are with you. God Bless you and Kept you strong.
From the families of Elusive C.C.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn...................That's terrible. Prayers going out :angel:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Whether you know Tony and Martha or not, just hearing this story is very sad. Luckily I have had the pleasure of meeting these 2 nice people a couple of times at different events. It will be a long time before you can heal from this, if that is even possible but just remember that the Lord is with you and would never put challenges upon us if he did not know that we can overcome them. We from Elusive C.C. would like to send out our Prayers and thoughts to Tony and Martha.


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

God Bless


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Sorry to hear about this i have girls tambein.Hard to go through anytime when you lose a kid* :angel:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:angel: anybody got sum up close info on what we can do to help or show support.....this is a real homie no matter what.....pm a brother :tears:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL 4 YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS.

IM AT HOME NOW TRYING TO GET BETTER AND MARTHA IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL IN FRESNO. 

I HAD TWO LEAVE TO TAKE CARE OF MY DAUGHTERS FUENARL ARRANMENTS, BROKEN BONES OR NOT, I HAVE TOO DO THIS.

THE LOW RIDER COMMUITY HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY SECOUD FAMILEY AND MARTHA AND CRYSTAL AS WELL. WE ARE THE O.G.RIDER FAMILEY.

AND I WOULD LIKE TWO INVITE YOU ALL AS MINE AND MARTHA & CRYSTAL FAMILEY TO COME TO THE FUENARL SAT THE 15TH AT 1:00 PM
MISSION CATHOLIC MORTUARY. 
11160 STRANWOOD AVE MISSION HILLS CAILF 91345
818-361-7387 LOCATION NUMBER.

I WILL SEE SOME OF YOU THERE. 
ME AND MARTHA ARE GOING THROUGH THE TUFFEST PART IN OUR INTIRE LIFE'S
RIGHT NOW WE OUR IN PAIN AND SUFFERING MORE THEN WORDS CAN EXPALNE AT THIS TIME.

GOD BLESS OUR LITTLE GIRL I LOVED MORE THEN LIFE ITS SELF SHE WAS DADDY'S PRINCESS.

THERE WAS NO DRINKING INVOLED IT WAS 10:30 AM AND I WAS WITH MY FAMILEY IT VWAS A TERRIBLE ACCEDENT I STILL DONT UNDERSTAND WHY.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 12 2006, 09:41 AM~5759746
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL 4 YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS.
> 
> IM AT HOME NOW TRYING TO GET BETTER AND MARTHA IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL IN FRESNO.
> ...


Keep your head up TONY.. i cant even imagine losing a child... shit must be fuckin tough... but always look ahead..and know she is NOW LOOKING OVER YOU ALONG WITH THAT BIG GUY UPSTAIRS.... STAY UP HOMIE...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

sorry for your loss OG RIDER!  I couldnt imagine losing a son or daughter!SORRY!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORALE TONY, IT SEEMS THAT THE BIG GUY CHOSE A PRETTY LITTLE ANGEL TO BE BY HIS SIDE,JUST REMEMBER HOMIE,SHE'S HERE IN SPIRIT AND WILL BE THIER FOR YOU,MAY SHE REST IN PEACE :angel:,FROM YOUR HOMIES DE SANTANA C.C AND B.C


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

your family is in our prayers Houston Stylez CC


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Truley sad......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

Keep you head up and our prayers go out to u and ur family... :angel:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Tony & Martha I don't know what to say or how to say it. I am so sorry for the both of you. Your baby girl Crystal is with Jesus Christ and is now one of his little Angels. My familia will keep you all in our prayers. God Bless. 






> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 12 2006, 10:41 AM~5759746
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL 4 YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS.
> 
> IM AT HOME NOW TRYING TO GET BETTER AND MARTHA IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL IN FRESNO.
> ...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know you're hanging in there. I have nothing but the deepest sympathy toward you. I know things will never be the same but I hope you and you're wife remain strong. 

The Lowriding community is with you brother.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 12 2006, 12:41 PM~5759746
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL 4 YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS.
> 
> IM AT HOME NOW TRYING TO GET BETTER AND MARTHA IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL IN FRESNO.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss .... may your daughter rest in peace and may you and your wife find comfort in the Lord through this tough time ...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

martha getting out of the hospital tomrrow. but she's in alot of pain.
thanks two all of your prayers.


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

our prayers go out to you and your family destiny chicago


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

weren't they involved in a car accident not too long ago?  

hope they're back up on their feet soon  

:angel:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 12 2006, 10:41 AM~5759746
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL 4 YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS.
> 
> IM AT HOME NOW TRYING TO GET BETTER AND MARTHA IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL IN FRESNO.
> ...


On behalf of the whole Impalas CC Family we all send our condolinces and prayers. On a personal Note my wife and I would like to let you and Martha Know that our thoughts and prayers are with you both, having lost 2 sons ourselves a year apart from each other is very difficult . our first son was still born and the second only survived for half an hour, just remember that you had 6 wonderful years with Crystal and thats a whole lot longer then some people get with there childeren. By no means am I trying to sugar coat what has happened it is hard and it will be forever, you and Martha will heal from this tragedy but you will always have the memories of your Princess to reflect on and believe me you will reflect and even though you will feel empty inside those memories will bring a smile as well as a tear when you do. 
May God Bless Martha and You and may Crystal rest in peace
With Love
Frank & Gina Navarro
Impalas CC Stockton Chapter


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

My CONDOLENCES to you and your family... :tears: :angel:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

this is a terrible tragedy and my prayers go out to them.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

sad sad news.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

condolinces and prayers go out to the og and his family


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

i cant even begin to imagine what our going through.

our prays go out to you from LOWCOS C.C. and the rest of the 509.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

what horrible news, i feel sorry for you and your family, may your little girl rest in peace


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 12 2006, 05:41 PM~5759746
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL 4 YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS.
> 
> IM AT HOME NOW TRYING TO GET BETTER AND MARTHA IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL IN FRESNO.
> ...


Stay strong homie,and i'm very sorry for your lose bro,just remember she is in a better place now with god.You and your family are in our prayers.majestics K C.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I am ready to roll........WE SHOULD ALL ROLL DEEP ON THIS ONE.......Tony and Martha are good people.......I can relate to your pain TON....hang in there.....

RO...PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT'S CRACKEN


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH TONY A LITTLE WHILE AGO YES HE WOULD IKE ANYONE THAT WANTS TO ATTEND HIS DAUGHTERS FUNERAL ON SATURDAY AT 12:00 PM IS THE WAKE AND AT 1:00 PM IS THE FUNERAL AND ANYONE THAT CAN HELP OUT AND CONTRIBUTE YOU MAY DO IT THAT DAY I WILL HAVE A BOX DONE UP FOR HIS DAUGHTERS MEMORIES ON IT FOR THE DONATIONS ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO LEND A HELPING HAND CALL ME K.

TONY IS TRYING HIS BEST TO HOLD UP BUT HE'S REALLY GOING THROUGH IT LOSING HIS DAUGHTER HIS WIFE AND FRIEND IN NOT SO GREAT SHAPE AND THE NEWS ARTICLE HE DID I WILL POST IT UP FOR MANY TO READ

ANYONE THAT CAN LEND A HELPING HAND BY DONATING YOU CAN EITHER TAKE IT TO THE FUNERAL OR CALL HIM UP ON THE PHONE.


818-590-4061 TONY PARKER OG RIDER

        :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CHERYL CALL ME 213-897-2926


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

Our condolinces and prayers go out to Tony and Martha from the members of Low Conspiracy Car Club.


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

IF ANYONE FROM VEGAS WANTS TO GO -----IM LEAVING AT 8:00-8:30AM TOMORROW WHEN I GET OFF WORK.
HIT ME UP 702-358-5898 MY CELLY
XOXOMIABABY


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Our Deepest Sympathy for your loss, and may God Bless You, Martha and your entire Family.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

dam tony sorry to hear that u rgoing thru another tragedy.god is lookn out 4 u.even tho he took your princess,for some reason he is lookn out 4 u. from all the ryder in the IMPERIAL VALLEY.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@Jul 14 2006, 07:13 AM~5772106
> *IF ANYONE FROM VEGAS WANTS TO GO -----IM LEAVING AT 8:00-8:30AM TOMORROW WHEN I GET OFF WORK.
> HIT ME UP 702-358-5898 MY CELLY
> XOXOMIABABY
> *


ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Tony & Martha we will keep you & your family in our prayers & may your daughter rest in peace This comes from GoodFellas NorCal & Kustum Dreamz out of Fresno :tears:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS FAMILY SEND THEIR PRAYERS!!!!!!!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

god bless u and ur family tony ur in our prayers keep ur head up from the HAYSTACK HOGG :angel:


----------



## LIL_CARLITTO (Jun 20, 2004)

my prayers and thoughts go out to the family


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 11 2006, 09:24 AM~5752229
> *I heard about the tragedy this weekend from Trino from New Style on Saturday.  It's hard to believe that his daughter could be taken at such a young age and myself having three children hits "very" close to home.  I don't know what I would do.... but I hope that with support from family and the "lowriding" family, Tony and Martha can get through this difficult time.
> *


i know what you mean.....


----------



## 76´Low (Aug 30, 2003)

Tony & Martha 
Sorry about to hear about the tragedy :angel: and the lost of your dauhgter :angel: 

I hope it will be better soon...........


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THANKS 4 ALL YOUR PRAYERS. HOPE TWO SEE YOU ALL THERE IF YOU CAN. 
BRING A UNBRELLA 110. TODAY. VIEWING AT 12:00 SERVICES AT 1:00 TWO 3:00
THIS NOW THE TUFFEST DAY OF MY INTIRE LIFE.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

I WAS SHOCKED WHEN I READ WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU BOTH IM SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS TONY & MARTHA. MAY YOUR DAUGHTER REST IN PEACE & THAT YOU GUYS GET WELL SOON.


----------



## bIgCfromdabIgM (Jan 12, 2006)

:angel: :tears:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

we will be thinking of you all.


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

AS A BIG FAN OF O G RIDER ALL THE WAY FROM LITTLE NEW ZEALAND, JUST WANT TO SAY TO TONY AND MARTHA, KIA KAHA, IN ENGLISH THAT MEANS BE STRONG...... KEEP YA HEADZ UP, THE SUN WILL SHINE AGAIN..... RIP


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:tears: :angel:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

My condolinces and prayers go out to the Tony family . :angel:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Be strong.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear the sad news...May She rest in peace and look down on you for your quick recovery...
My condolences go out to your family...


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

Altered Images CC is praying for you get well and sorry for your loss :angel:


----------

